# Schaltauge Slide ED 160 2011?



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (12. August 2011)

Hallo Radon,

Schaltauge Nr. 21 passt, oder?

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k404/a43518/schaltauge-21.html


----------



## Jan89 (12. August 2011)

hi jo sollte passen schau doch auch einfach mal hier
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=530533


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (12. August 2011)

Thx.


----------

